# Mark's & Shigley's Reference Books



## mot14 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just received my MERMS, Mark's and Shigley's Reference Books. There looks to be alot of data in the MERMS book - for those who have taken the Mech PE exam before - what kind of information did you need from the Mark's &amp; Shigley's Reference Books??? Not sure what to tag for quick reference..... Thanks in advance.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Work enough problems and you'll find what needs to be tabbed.


----------



## navyasw02 (Jan 27, 2011)

The MERM is great, but the MD section stuff is only OK. In general, I found myself going to Shigleys if was anything related to springs, gears, column buckling, fatigue, and bearings. That said, I didnt use Shigley's as much as I thought I would or as much as I had for the practice problems so I guess it all depends on what they ask.


----------



## BeckfromPA (Jan 27, 2011)

I used Mark's somewhat extensively, but that is mostly because it is a text that I used in school (and for many years since).

The key on references, in my opinion, is to know them well. Get to the point where you can hammer through problems you are good at without going to the index.

I passed the mechanical systems exam taken in October. I opened 5 references at the test. They were Lindeburg, Mark's, Beer &amp; Johnson, the Machinery's handbook and Shigleys'. The first 4 are texts I use at least once every few weeks at work so I know them pretty well.

Like many test takers, I took more materials to the exam, but that is how life goes.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree with all the points above... specifically Slacker's. Don't tab things you think you will need. Tab the things you definitely need (and have used) based on all of your sample problems.


----------



## mot14 (Jan 27, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> I agree with all the points above... specifically Slacker's. Don't tab things you think you will need. Tab the things you definitely need (and have used) based on all of your sample problems.



Great Ideas Guys- THanks!!!!!!


----------



## hoosier2009 (Feb 2, 2011)

mot14 said:


> Just received my MERMS, Mark's and Shigley's Reference Books. There looks to be alot of data in the MERMS book - for those who have taken the Mech PE exam before - what kind of information did you need from the Mark's &amp; Shigley's Reference Books??? Not sure what to tag for quick reference..... Thanks in advance.


What edition of Shilgey's did you get? Are the units english or metric?


----------

